# Relief from lack of Webley pics!



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

:smt082







Hasn't been any new photos of the English cousins lately. Thot the forum could use a freshening up. Here is my Model 1883 RIC in 450. I've found a reliable, cost effective source for ammo and the flash, smoke and boom are much satisfying!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ah, the Royal Irish Constabulary. Otherwise known (to the IRA) as "the Black-and-Tans."
Easily-spotted, easy to hit, slow-moving targets, all of them. Dumb as cows, as the _Sinn Féin_ would say.
And those ineffective little pistols were no match for the Mauser rifles which were dropped off from Germany by submarine.

No wonder the Prods are all forted-up in the North!

But it's a fine, fine souvenir from "The Troubles," ain't it?

(Just don't go wearin' a khaki shirt with navy blue pants on Saint Patrick's Day!)


----------

